# John deere 110-112?



## JaromirHanzlCZECH (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello. I'm from Czech Republic. i bought jd 112 or 110 i don't know exactly. I'm looking for some build instructions. the tractor is completely dismantled. Thanks in advance. JH


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum JaromirHanzlCZECH. I truly hope you got a good deal! First off, I'd search for an Operators Manual so that you'll have a good feel for what the different parts of the tractor are for, and how to maintain them. As well, see if you can find a parts manual for it, and if you can't, have a look on line at the different parts dealer websites. Many of them have exploded views and parts diagrams of all the different areas of the tractor, that may give you a good idea how things go together. They'll also help you determine if you have parts missing, as well as part numbers to search out the missing bits.
Looks like a good time for you to carry on with the cleaning and painting of the parts you do have. Member Jssec has documented a few builds here on the site. Check out his threads for some great inspiration!


----------



## JaromirHanzlCZECH (Mar 22, 2020)

So I only miss the hydraulic part. I wonder how many dimensions does the hydraulic piston have in the retracted and extended state?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The standard John Deere model 110 and 112 do not have hydraulics. You raise and lower attachments with the "armstrong" method. Armstrong is using your arm muscles. There were some machines equipped with optional hydraulic OR electric lift.


----------



## JaromirHanzlCZECH (Mar 22, 2020)

bontai Joe said:


> The standard John Deere model 110 and 112 do not have hydraulics. You raise and lower attachments with the "armstrong" method. Armstrong is using your arm muscles. There were some machines equipped with optional hydraulic OR electric lift.


Yes, I know. I have a JD 112 hydraulic lift. unfortunately the whole part is missing. I'm looking for a replacement.


----------

